# Festool RAP 150



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm looking to get a new rotary and although i have gone back through 6 months of posts, I can only find ONE mention by Dooka regarding the Festool rotary.

Is it simply the cost that puts most people off from buying it? Is it worth the extra cost? Is is lighter/more comfortable/doesn't bog down in comparison to others?

I'm really tempted to get the full kit inside the metal case too, any here actually have the kit and used it to its potential?

Many thanks


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

This is the baby to the shinex yes? If so I think it doesn't get mentioned loads as most use it for intricate areas where the size of the standard machine gets in the way. I don't think many use it as a primary machine. Now the shinex is talked about continuously, and yes, is worth the extra 

My mistake it IS the shinex. Millions ofthreads on this, yes it's the bomb, yes it's worth it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Edstrung said:


> I'm looking to get a new rotary and although i have gone back through 6 months of posts, I can only find ONE mention by Dooka regarding the Festool rotary.
> 
> Is it simply the cost that puts most people off from buying it? Is it worth the extra cost? Is is lighter/more comfortable/doesn't bog down in comparison to others?
> 
> ...


There must be loads of threads about the 150 I stared at least one.

There's loads of info about them.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

marc (heavenly detail) uses this iirc..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

There you go.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=216158


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

If your ever down shrewsbury way welcome to have a play


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I love my Festool , there are a few of us that use them actually RAP80 an 150.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i have a rap 150 with the full systainer kit on the way..
thanks to SLRestoration.. he let me and simonbash play with his shinex rap150 and rotex DA and then bullied us into buying a new shinex or we wouldn't be part of the cool kids:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> i have a rap 150 with the full systainer kit on the way..
> thanks to SLRestoration.. he let me and simonbash play with his shinex rap150 and rotex DA and then bullied us into buying a new shinex or we wouldn't be part of the cool kids:lol:


I knew you'd cave!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

lol you know me stu... its got a fancy case and its expensive... I'll have 2!!! :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dare i say the Flex is quieter but the Festool looks awesome lol


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

It is indeed an awesome bit of kit, I don't care if I get stick for owning one and not being a pro - I lurve it :argie:



Not a word Matt..........:lol:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Grizzle said:


> Dare i say the Flex is quieter but the Festool looks awesome lol


Got it in one flex is bit quieter dial is on side on flex and on top on festool handle is thicker on flex as well really is a 50/50 split to what people prefer when they have held them both


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

alxg said:


> It is indeed an awesome bit of kit, I don't care if I get stick for owning one and not being a pro - I lurve it :argie:
> 
> Not a word Matt..........:lol:


Who me? :lol:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

As Craig says we both bought one each recently, fantastic bit of kit.

I havent tried the flex but have owned a Makita and Chicago Pneumatic.

If you get one it has to be with the full Systainer kit, no way I am laying that baby on the floor:doublesho


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

The Festool has a 3 years warrenty where the Flex has a 2 year warrenty......I went for the festool, imo its the best on the market....but i have not tried the flex.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> The *Festool has a 3 years warrenty *where the Flex has a 2 year warrenty......I went for the festool, imo its the best on the market....but i have not tried the flex.


Make sure you register your warranty within 30 days of purchase though.

The warranty is superb, I know Nick @ SLR has used it and said the service is nothing short of superb.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

SimonBash said:


> As Craig says we both bought one each recently, fantastic bit of kit.
> 
> I havent tried the flex but have owned a Makita and Chicago Pneumatic.
> 
> If you get one* it has to be with the full Systainer kit*, no way I am laying that baby on the floor:doublesho


All or nothing!!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Festool certainly looks like an awesome piece of kit!
I went with a Flex PE14, as I could get it $100 cheaper than the Shinex. 

Isn't the Shinex made by Flex anyway?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Isn't the Shinex made by Flex anyway?


Nope, thats just a rumour that started on the forums when the machines were first released, but theres no truth in it.

Out of the two i would buy the Flex, the Festool might have a 3 year warranty but a fair few owners have had to use that warranty already.
Plus the Flex is a lot quieter, whereas the Festool is quite whiney.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

I am going to treat my self to a rap 150 as I've wanted a high end light weight machine for some time. Ok I don't use it all the time and I will get a good percentage of my money back if I come to sell. Also got a better price on the Festool than the flex and the trader was far more helpful.


----------



## 7MAT (Apr 14, 2006)

IMHO the Festool works out the better value machine when you consider the full 3year professional warranty you get. :thumb:

I've not tried the Flex , but people who have all say the Festool is better balanced / nicer machine to use. 

I'm sure the Flex is a decent enough machine its just a shame the UK sales reps felt they needed to lie about the Festools origins to gain sales! 

Matt


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Do you still sell Systainer cases Matt? I spoke to a Festool rep at a trade show and he wasn't much help either to be honest.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

7MAT said:


> IMHO the Festool works out the better value machine when you consider the full 3year professional warranty you get. :thumb:
> 
> I've not tried the Flex , but people who have all say the Festool is better balanced / nicer machine to use.
> 
> ...


You are going to say that Matt seeing as you sell em 

Tbh theres very little to choose between them, and any buyers should be happy with either of these high end machines.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

alxg said:


> Do you still sell Systainer cases Matt? I spoke to a Festool rep at a trade show and he wasn't much help either to be honest.


Here you go

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_Systainer_Empty_Box_1.html


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive tried the flex(thanks to amiller) the festool(thanks to slrestoration) and have used most of the other machines available.. 3m, makita, silverline, kestrel sim180, cyc ep800, & chicago...

imo the festool was the nicest to use.. the flex was really good.. nice to use and a good wieght/balance combo, but the festool just felt slightly more refined..
and the warranty is a massive plus


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

I love my Fez as it is generally named in my write ups....wouldnt be without it and although it may be noisier than the Flex, not that I have witnessed it really shouldnt be an issue as most stick some lug plugs with tunes in anyway....

I have a cheapo back up rotary just in case but thinking of getting Fez the 2nd as a back up in the New Year instead....thats how highly I rate it....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

we have a back up 3m, and 4 back up makita's at work :lol:

festool should be here monday morning hopefully..


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what exactly do you do now craig? 

i have a festool, but imo, id rather have 2 makitas with a bit of cash left over than a festool  :lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> what exactly do you do now craig?


He collects polishers- I thought that was obvious! 

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what andy said :lol:

i just like collecting them ian


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Craig is a sword polisher lol: :lol: :lol


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Love me Flex. For me it came down to the simple choice of:

Red and Black (Flex)

Green and Blue (Festool)

Simple as that! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

its so sad andy that you wouldn't buy a festool because of the green cable :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you dont get a case with the flex 
do with a festool systainer kit  and other bits


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Actually you do get a case with the Flex, when i met with the UK Sales manager i got to see the machine and case, looks sturdy like a flight case, but not like the systainer one.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

shut it rob :lol:

andy doesn't have a case and it bugs him having to put the polisher down incase it gets marked...


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

CraigQQ said:


> shut it rob :lol:
> 
> andy doesn't have a case and it bugs him having to put the polisher down incase it gets marked...


He just got bumped then :tumbleweed::lol:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Prism Detailing said:


> He just got bumped then :tumbleweed::lol:


I've never seen a Flex case, only the canvas bag?  Any links/pics?

EDIT: Here it is:










Very practical in comparison to the Festool container IMO.  I wonder if I can order it on its own?

The irony is that my Flex is actually blue because it has so much blue-tape so it doesnt get scratched! 

:lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow thanks so much for the replies all  Didn't expect to go out and get ruined last night and I log on and remember I posted this 

Paul, that's a perfect review thread! As I said, I went back 6 months in posts and couldn't find anything useful (bad searching techinique i guess). That one is 7 months back 

I just certainly haven't seen too many threads about the Festool, but plenty about the 3m rotary, which was on the list until the Systainer came around. It's gotta be done hasn't it 

What do you guys think about the Festool polish/AIO range? I know the Systainer comes with the full set of pads and polish, how have you guys found them together? Either way I'll have to find out myself, but as we're talking about it....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

the kit comes with the compound(something like MP5000 or something daft like that) which nick told me is harsh as hell, more than FCP
and the finishing polish MPA1100.. which is a cracking polish... similar to menzerna 106FA.

yes it *HAS *to be done lol... then you can join the festool club..


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Then the Systainer kit is next on the cards after the winter 

If I was able to see correctly, does the Systainer kit also come with spot wet sanding equipment?


----------



## Niki (Dec 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Festool-SHIN...trowerkzeuge&hash=item3f114844b3#ht_500wt_949

420 pounds 

I really try this machine....mmmmm

I have a Festool circular sw-never used one better in my life :tumbleweed:

Festool is the Mercedes of the tools for me!!!

I THINK IS BETTER THAN THE fLEX FOR THE THIKNESS OF THE HANDLE-THIS IS THE ONLY ISSUE OF THE FLEX


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Festool rap 150 on its way :buffer:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> Festool rap 150 on its way :buffer:


Nice one mate:thumb:

I used the Flex at the weekend, very very similar to my RAP, speed control on the Flex is in slightly the wrong place for me though.

Plus I love the green cable on my Festool:lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Ive used the Festool MPA 9000 & MPA11000 the last time i corrected the Boxster.

Similar to Menzerna polishes in terms of dusting but have a shorter work time which some might like some maybe not.

Anyway IMO 9000 = 3.02 
11000 = 85RD

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Actually you do get a case with the Flex, when i met with the UK Sales manager i got to see the machine and case, looks sturdy like a flight case, but not like the systainer one.


I only got a cardboard box. 

I will have to buy a case for it though, or the bag.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

SimonBash said:


> Nice one mate:thumb:
> 
> I used the Flex at the weekend, very very similar to my RAP, speed control on the Flex is in slightly the wrong place for me though.
> 
> Plus I love the green cable on my Festool:lol:


I'd hate to be left handed with the Flex! Festool got the right idea for placement so everyone can use the machine. I find either position comfortable. I wonder it Flex sell a left handed PE14-2 150?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> Festool rap 150 on its way :buffer:


Congrats!

2012 = year of the new rotaries for everyone!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

paranoid73 said:


> Festool rap 150 on its way :buffer:


Jealous or wut :thumb:

I've already teed up selling my Silverline and some backing plates to a valeter mate who is desperate for one. He knew the only reason I would be selling it is to get a better one so he said he would only buy if he could use the new one when I get it. I said sod off 

The Zymol is going to have to go, just getting new wheels, so the old ones will be sold to go toward the RAP, probably sell off a load of other things to go toward it too 

2012, the year of the Fezza :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

The
Only
Way
Is
Festool

:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Its here :argie:



















Home made speed chart










Thanks to Matt at I4D


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Tis a handsome machine for sure


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sexy!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Oooof, suit you sir!




Have you sealed it yet?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

make sure you fill in the waranty card and send it off


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

paranoid, you sure thats the right speeds? i was under the impression speed 1 = 400rpm according to most of the stockists.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

paranoid73 said:


> Home made speed chart


Really like that speed chart any chance of one when the speeds are confirmed?

Pm me and I'll sort postage and an Address :thumb:

Thanks PaulN


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

according to I4D

*Speeds from 400 to 2100rpm*


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Mmmmmmm it looks so shiney and new. 

Mine looks nothing like that anymore :lol: Still works like it's new though :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

mine is still in its lovely case, waiting to be used.... 
spent all this week using the makita.. the festool will come out to play next week


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

A lot of spending going on here! So you should.... Treat yourselves to a top piece of kit.

RAP150 as my primary, makita as my back up....... If they both failed in the same day, then..... :buffer:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> according to I4D
> 
> *Speeds from 400 to 2100rpm*


they go slower when you hold the trigger 1/2 in.

Exactly the same speeds as the Flex PE14-2 150! Are people sure they aren't related?


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

type[r]+ said:


> they go slower when you hold the trigger 1/2 in.
> 
> Exactly the same speeds as the Flex PE14-2 150! Are people sure they aren't related?


not according to the court case/lawsuit lol...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> according to I4D
> 
> *Speeds from 400 to 2100rpm*


Matts PM reads,

Speeds range from 400 - 2100rpm using the throttle.

The actual speeds settings are as follows;

1/ 600
2/ 900
3/ 1200
4/ 1500
5/ 1800
6/ 2100

regards

Matt



type[r]+ said:


> they go slower when you hold the trigger 1/2 in.


I presume its as above. Hopefully Matt will confirm this


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Really like that speed chart any chance of one when the speeds are confirmed?
> 
> Pm me and I'll sort postage and an Address :thumb:
> 
> Thanks PaulN


No worries, I will send one out after Christmas


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

paranoid73 said:


> I presume its as above. Hopefully Matt will confirm this


Just out of interest, the Flex starts at 400rpm at 1/2 trigger at lowest speed setting. Full trigger is 600rpm at lowest speed setting. Flex just use 600rpm - 2100rpm.

I'd say your speeds are correct. If not, close enough!


----------

